# Express Boat for Pensacola



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I am entering the market for a bay boat. I’ve always admired the Express bay boats but am not sure if it’s going to fit my needs. 

I am primarily going to use it for fishing docks, grass flats and open water in the bay, but also want an option for nearshore bottom fishing/trolling. 

How does something like the Express HB20 fit into this role. If not the Express, are there any other suggestions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

If I were looking for a boat to fish what you described I’d be looking at something with more of a vee hull. Maybe a blazer bay or sea pro or tide water custom. The chop in the bay or coming through the pass with a larger swell would not be very comfortable in one of the aluminum flatter bottom hulls in my opinion. Good luck in your search.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

O-SEA-D said:


> If I were looking for a boat to fish what you described I’d be looking at something with more of a vee hull. Maybe a blazer bay or sea pro or tide water custom. The chop in the bay or coming through the pass with a larger swell would not be very comfortable in one of the aluminum flatter bottom hills in my opinion. Good luck in your search.


This ^^^^^^^.+ aluminum makes a lot of noise from wave slap when your fishing and will corrode in salt eventually. And always get the biggest highest hull you can afford with a trolling motor that will reach the water + 2 at least foot. then in the first year you will wish you would have gotten a higher longer stepper V boat If you don't it will be in the first trip or 2 in the bay or just offshore. And if your buying new NEVER have a under HP vessel. Throttle control in ruff water is a life saver literally. I have a old 22 blazer bay with a 150 and a 25 robalo walk around with twin 150's I feel safer in the blazer than the Robalo because of throttle response.


----------

